# Something cool on Ebay



## getlogan (Nov 5, 2005)

Not affiliated with this auction at all but thought some might be interested.

I've never seen this press kit or "art portfolio" before. It looks pretty cool for the 6 owner.

Anyone own this? Are the prints nice?

http://cgi.ebay.com/BMW-6-Series-Lt...ryZ35937QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes, I have one of those and the prints are nice. I will watch his auction too, as I have no use for mine.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Every 6 Owner Gets One...*

Right? I have one to.

GMAN


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Hmmm, not sure. I don't own a 6er and they sent me one.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

getlogan said:


> Not affiliated with this auction at all but thought some might be interested.
> 
> I've never seen this press kit or "art portfolio" before. It looks pretty cool for the 6 owner.
> 
> Anyone own this? Are the prints nice?


 :liar: 
Your first post on this Board is to advertise _someone else's_ e-Bay auction? :bs: Forgive me if I :rofl:

Advertising is not permitted in this section of the Board.


----------



## getlogan (Nov 5, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> :liar:
> Your first post on this Board is to advertise _someone else's_ e-Bay auction? :bs: Forgive me if I :rofl:
> 
> Advertising is not permitted in this section of the Board.


My first post was not to advertise... If you read diligently you'll notice I'm asking if anyone else owns this collection and if the lithos are worth the price.

The auction only shows one of the lithos. In any case my question has been answered by several board members.

Thanks to them.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

getlogan said:


> My first post was not to advertise... If you read diligently you'll notice I'm asking if anyone else owns this collection and if the lithos are worth the price.
> 
> The auction only shows one of the lithos. In any case my question has been answered by several board members.
> 
> Thanks to them.


Two posts on this forum about something inconsequential - unless you are the seller. Please, don't insult us with your :bs: .


----------



## getlogan (Nov 5, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> Two posts on this forum about something inconsequential - unless you are the seller. Please, don't insult us with your :bs: .


The only thing inconsequential is your odd focus and response to my initial post/question.

As stated previously my question was answered by other members, who in addition, graciously welcomed me to this forum.

Go drive your 6'er in Malibu and push your snobbery on somebody who may give a s--t.

GFY :thumbup:


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

getlogan said:


> The only thing inconsequential is your odd focus and response to my initial post/question.
> 
> As stated previously my question was answered by other members, who in addition, graciously welcomed me to this forum.
> 
> ...


We'll see how long you last on this Board, Getlogan. My prediction is that as soon as your item sells on eBay you'll be gone with the wind.

It's amazing that with 2 fancy BMWs you don't have anything better to write about than a :bs: auction of a publicity brochure that was given out free. I guess when you really don't have a BMW, but a brochure you'd like to stick somebody with for $175, it all becomes clear.

As I said before: :bs:


----------



## getlogan (Nov 5, 2005)

Malibubimmer said:


> We'll see how long you last on this Board, Getlogan. My prediction is that as soon as your item sells on eBay you'll be gone with the wind.
> 
> It's amazing that with 2 fancy BMWs you don't have anything better to write about than a :bs: auction of a publicity brochure that was given out free. I guess when you really don't have a BMW, but a brochure you'd like to stick somebody with for $175, it all becomes clear.
> 
> As I said before: :bs:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ohmysan (Nov 7, 2005)

*New Member.....*

Hi there everyone ..Just a note to say i have just joined this forum from across the pond in england ...I have a e32 735i ...Would like to hear from anyone else who owns an e32 ...Have a nice day ...Regards ....


----------

